# corolle vs. bitty baby



## alaska (Jun 12, 2004)

DD is 16 months and I'm thinking ahead to Christmas...
Does anyone have any suggestions for:
1. a good baby doll
2. accessories for said baby doll.

Thanks for any suggestions!

EDITED question -
Narrowed it down after reading through posts -
corolle vs. a bitty baby.

Can anyone compare?


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

What about a doll's bed. I saw one at IKEA last time I was there. http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/store...umber=10101664


----------



## alaska (Jun 12, 2004)

I love that - definitely ap ossibility - thanks!


----------



## magpie mamma (Feb 22, 2006)

We had a corolle doll for DD1 that she could bath and bring in the tub with her and she loved it. It held up well, DD2 is starting to use it now in the tub and it is 6 years later. It smells nice, kind of vanilla. It is really just the bath baby so not too many accessories.


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey - I don't know about either. i'm looking at a Baby Jess by Joy's Waldorf Dolls for my DD. Ug, I hate dolls, but she loves them.


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

We have a Corolle - probably the same model as pp. I've never seen a bitty baby so it's hard to compare. She does come through the bath well (she even has a little loop on her back so she can be hung up to dry). I'd say she's a nice versin of a fairly typical doll - cute face, fairly durable, but she is made of plastic, which I have mixed feelings about (we have very few plastic toys). Ours didn't come with any accessories, which is good IMO - no bottle to throw out. She does have a little headband and removable clothing (dd loves undressing her).

Although I am not wild about dolls, dd does really like her Corolle. It was one of her favorite birthday presents.


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

Dd has a corolle...she had it since she was about a year and is just now really into her "babe". I like that i feel okay with her putting the hands in her mouth and there is no plastic leaching concerns. Yeah I know that cloth dolls are likely better, but I think for some reason kids like the little plastic hands for holding and the such. I made her a great cloth doll a while back and it's been in the toy bin since! Oh well...anyways...my vote goes out to the Corolle.

Just read pp...I think the type of plastic that is used is a "friendly" type...I remember reading lots about it when I bought her.

http://www.corolledolls.com/corolle_...131/index.html
this is the babe!


----------



## KayasMama04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I think this is the other doll she speaks of http://store.americangirl.com/shop/b...hp?catid=40173

I love this doll


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

We actually live in NYC and finally got to go to the American Girl Place yesterday for DD's 2nd birthday...wow. We had so much fun. My sister and I had their American Girl dolls as children, so it was fun for us, and DD has been wanting a Bitty Baby bc some of our friends have them. She was in heaven!!! It was a wonderful experience, with amazing staff and an amazing place. There are TONS of accessories bc not only do have their own things but the stuff from Bitty Twins fits them as well. It is all quality merchandise. There are also outfits for girls that match the outfits for the babies, which is fun!!


----------



## celtic_angel (Jul 27, 2005)

i am going to speak out as a HUGE fan of the bitty baby dolls by american girl!
i have 3 daughters and they each have one~~
my youngest daughter got hers for her first birthday (after kidnapping her sisters over and over







) she is now 9 and this baby still goes just about everywhere with her! these dolls are excellant quality, there is tons of clothes and accessories for them and every year they add new items to the line. my daughter just got her new catalog in the mail yesterday and is making her christmas wish list right now! another thing i like about the american girl company is that they have a "doll hospital"~ if anything ever happens to one of their dolls you can send the doll in to be repaired for very reasonable fees and it comes back all freshly groomed in a hospital gown with a "certificate of good health"







we had to do this with my oldest daughters doll once, and i was very impressed with how fast the doll came back! i think they are a company that really cares about the little girls who play with their dolls~~ i pretty much tell everyone looking for a baby doll that they should get one of these babies







: ...i should be making commision







~


----------

